# BRAD is Riding his Blur from Santa Cruz all the way to Whistler



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*UPDATED: BRAD is Riding his Blur from Santa Cruz all the way to Whistler*

My homie Brad is riding his Santa Cruz Blur LT2 to Whistler as you're reading this.










Check out this video of his harmonica setup!!!! https://www.the-locs.com/2011/06/riding-to-whistler.html

*
108 miles*
The journey to Canada kicked off on June 19th when Brad left his home in Soquel at 5 in the morning. In the next 15 hours he rode his 9spd SC Blur all the way up HW-1 and over the Golden Gate to a town called Bolinas. Not only did Brad make it the full distance but he did it without any sleep the previous night and still covered over 108 miles! This picture was taken at Bolinas. 









*B-RAD is BARGING*
Brad left his house at 5am on June 19th.
10 days since hes ridden his SC Blur LT all the way to Port Orford.
That's averaging over 55 miles a day - This is what 563 miles looks like.








"I can't believe I made it to Oregon face" - Legend








Somewhere along the Oregon Coastline - Rain tarps on the trailer








Hammock Steeze in a rad zone - Guitar of course.








One of those days............








Spray painted somewhere up the Oregon Coastline - 'NUFF SAID









Follow the Journey on https://www.the-locs.com/


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I just did a similar trip myself. Except in a car. 

Great scenery and experiences along the way. Hopefully he's stopping in Portland and Seattle, both awesome cities in their own ways and well worth a pit stop.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> I just did a similar trip myself. Except in a car.
> 
> Great scenery and experiences along the way. Hopefully he's stopping in Portland and Seattle, both awesome cities in their own ways and well worth a pit stop.


I drove from the Bay Area to Vancouver too (my longest trip so far) and I was delusional after the trip (I never did it again). Kudos to your bro for riding the entire distance. Is he riding back to SC too? Reminds me of these guys I actually met last year:

http://www.pedouins.org/


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

insane...hopefully he is with someone...very dangerous


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> insane...hopefully he is with someone...very dangerous


And DHing is safe?


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

agree really dangerous, compared to dh riding...someone might f*ck butt you on the road


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Living the dream for sure. Best wishes on your journey bro!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Hah, is he going to ride the same bike down on A-Line? 

Good luck to your bro!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Seriously cool. I'm looking forward to doing some touring one day. Can't imagine how he will fell after knowing that he got himself to Whistler.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Beast*

1. Portland and Seattle are pretty lame **** compared to the incredible Western coast line
2. Riding back to SC would be easy, it's all downhill..... But no, we're driving him back. 
2. Yup, he's by himself. He calls people everyday to check in and stay sane.
3. Yup, he run off the road already by a car - butterfly stitched it back together and kept going
4. Yup, it's the same bike he's going to be shredding the mountain on
5. Yeah, it's probably going to be a pretty heavy and cathartic moment no doubt.


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

He looks properly baked in the second photo... true sc style


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Iggz said:


> 1. Portland and Seattle are pretty lame **** compared to the incredible Western coast line


Scenery wise you're right. But the cities themselves offer a lot, for instance you're unlikely to enjoy a beer in a former funeral home with led zep's immigrant song being played on an organ in coos bay, lol!

Not the place for a debate about that anyway, up the coast is better for a bike ride no doubt.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Sounds like an incredible experience, a journey that will be remembered for a lifetime.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

supercusty said:


> He looks properly baked in the second photo... true sc style


Heh, that was the last safety session of his trip


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Burly!!!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Statistically speaking I bet riding to Whistler is safer than driving.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

ride on Brad, he must been to the holy grail before? I know people who won't drive tht far. shred tht sc up ther too.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a pretty epic friend you have there. I think it's awsome that all this guy wants is to ride his bike!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Major props to your bud for having the wherewithal and the perserverence for planning and executing such a trip. Not only is the Blur a lousy bike to do such a trip, but it's also a lousy bike for Whistler, and won't it be beat to hell by the time he gets to the bike park?

Not to mention, by riding up the coast of the US, you are riding into a 10-30 mph headwind for a thousand miles. But, like I said, major props, keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's an update on Mr. Pierce who is currently chillin out and eating lunch at Woodburn, Oregon.










From Woodburn he has 420 miles of epic coastline to cruz up to Whistown. His Dad is going to meet up with him in Portland and Brad will be able to recover for a few days in a hotel. Leaving Portland Brads Dad is going to take his trailer up to Seattle in his car where they'll meet up again while Brad will ride his bike (w/o trailer). Seattle to Whistler is the last leg of the journey and it's just around the corner!
*
ETA to Whistler: JULY 10TH *


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

The word "epic" is overused, but that IS epic.


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

whats the deal with that trailer? is that a homemade jobbie? clamps on the seatstays? 
seems like a great way to spend a few weeks of the summer.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Engineer James*



eleven-yo said:


> whats the deal with that trailer? is that a homemade jobbie? clamps on the seatstays?


Homemade as it gets! Brads friend that lives across the street welded it up for him the night before he left Santa Cruz. Super solid though, you can even sit in the trailer and get towed around.

Definitely one hell of a way to spend summer break no doubt !!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Iggz your boy is [email protected]$$.

Committed and impressive, very few people have the nuts to be alone and just wander. Props and keep us posted.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like a dirtbag stoner. exactly the type of dude i'd expect to be from cali and heading to bc. no offense meant, of course.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Here's an update on Mr. Pierce who is currently chillin out and eating lunch at Woodburn, Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably past me by now but should have told him to drop in at my place in West Linn for a beer as he drove right by my place!


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Please keep this thread updated whenever you get info, this is an Epic venture!


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like a fun trip. I don't know about "shreding" the bike park on a blur though. Did you mean shreding his blur?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

pdxmonkeyboy said:


> I don't know about "shreding" the bike park on a blur though. Did you mean shreding his blur?


I meant what I said.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Far out, man.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Homemade as it gets! Brads friend that lives across th*e street welded it up for him the night before* he left Santa Cruz. Super solid though, you can even sit in the trailer and get towed around.
> 
> Definitely one hell of a way to spend summer break no doubt !!


hmm not heat treated...bike weak???


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

saturnine said:


> looks like a dirtbag stoner. exactly the type of dude i'd expect to be from cali and heading to bc. no offense meant, of course.


Nice.

The dude is doing something you wouldn't have the balls to do, stoned or not, and you call him a dirtbag, and then proceed to stereotype the 37 million people living in California.

They say ignorance is bliss. You must be very blissfull. No offense meant, of course.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Wait, cali ISN'T filled with dirtbag stoners?


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

Iggz thats one cool hommie and MAD PROPS to anyone who can ride that far. Like its said already some people whine about driving and Brad said i am riding there and could probably caught a ride on anyone of the trips with you or his local friends. I think if brad does smoke or drink it sure does not affect his drive to take on a hell of a challenge.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

COLIN M said:


> Iggz thats one cool hommie and MAD PROPS to anyone who can ride that far. Like its said already some people whine about driving and Brad said i am riding there and could probably caught a ride on anyone of the trips with you or his local friends. I think if brad does smoke or drink it sure does not affect his drive to take on a hell of a challenge.


Can you tone down the positivity man? We're busy being haters and criticizing the dude based upon one photograph and no personal knowledge of the guy.

Kthx.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*210 miles to whistler*

Brads shreddin right on schedule.

As of this morning Brad left his hotel in Puget Sound, Washington which has tremendous sentimental value to his family history. His Dad started driving home and it'll be the last time they see each other for 3 weeks. This IS the last leg of the voyage, just a few more days of cruising I5 and then the stunning final leg up Sea-to-Sky.

*
210 MILES TO WHISTLER*


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Iggz said:


> Homemade as it gets! Brads friend that lives across the street welded it up for him the night before he left Santa Cruz. Super solid though, you can even sit in the trailer and get towed around.
> 
> Definitely one hell of a way to spend summer break no doubt !!


Let's see him hit A-line with that trailer. Better yet, Captain Safety.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Did he bring another wheelset with him? Looks like he has road wheels an tires on his bike now.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

JasonCz said:


> Nice.
> 
> The dude is doing something you wouldn't have the balls to do, stoned or not, and you call him a dirtbag, and then proceed to stereotype the 37 million people living in California.
> 
> They say ignorance is bliss. You must be very blissfull. No offense meant, of course.


yep, looks like spicoli. there's about 4 or 5 more people you can neg prop in this thread, as well. don't miss them.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Twisted1 said:


> Did he bring another wheelset with him? Looks like he has road wheels an tires on his bike now.


Easton Havoc wheelset for the voyage. Carbon Haven wheelset for the bike park.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Canadian border has been crossed successfully


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Booyah! (More pictures of the trip please) Crawling thread with popcorn.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Made it to Lawrenuk house in North Vancouver - Brad = Alltime


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JasonCz said:


> Nice.
> 
> The dude is doing something you wouldn't have the balls to do, stoned or not, and you call him a dirtbag, and then proceed to stereotype the 37 million people living in California.
> 
> They say ignorance is bliss. You must be very blissfull. No offense meant, of course.


Maybe he doesn't have the balls to buy an airline ticket?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Doesn't have the balls to face the TSA, who would certainly fondle his balls while looking for the weed they are sure is on him.



Jayem said:


> Maybe he doesn't have the balls to buy an airline ticket?


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Saw Brad's bike and trailer on the Sea to Sky highway today. Did not see Brad though. Only realised it was his bike once we had driven by and were not able to stop and see how he was doing (too many cars and no where safe to pull over).
I think he must have left his bike and gone to the water that was running off to the side of the road.
If he didn't make the big push to get to Whistler tonight, he will be here tomorrow.
Well done on his part, the last leg of the trip is going to be hard work, not like the first part wasn't.

Eric


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

you are gonna feel like a d1ck if they find his body half eaten by rabid dingos.....and the old gay guy from CSI places the time of death just after you passed by his bike.



im just sayin....


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

@ blue109 Dude... that is sick!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Uh blue109, we don't have rabid dingoes running around here. Just polar bears. Please get your stereotypes straight.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

EPIC....nuff said!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

blue,
Actually I won't. I feel bad for him, but I will not lose any sleep over it.

Eric


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

Did they give him a hard time at the border at all?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

rugbyred said:


> blue,
> Actually I won't. I feel bad for him, but I will not lose any sleep over it.
> 
> Eric


thats because you are a terrible person.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I am pretty sure that he is in Whistler as I type this. We saw him this morning playing his harmonica while riding 20km from Whistler. 
Honked and waved and he smiled back with a wave. 
Blue think what you want, I am happy with the person that I am. 

Eric


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

> I am happy with the person that I am.


so was Manson.



> We saw him this morning playing his harmonica


can you be sure it wasnt the rabid polar bear using his skin as a "man suit"? you cant because you didnt stop.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

You may be correct, he did look a little larger than the pictures that have been posted.
If I see someone in Whistler on a blur I will avoid him as I would prefer to not be eaten as well.

Eric


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleferd said:


> Did they give him a hard time at the border at all?


They thought he was going to illegally migrate to Canada so they the customs people gave him one hell of an interrogation....


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Iggz,
That would probably be one of the first times someone has been grilled extensively coming into Canada. The border guard must have been taking lessons from his/her American counterparts. 
Have you heard from him once he arrived in Whistler? How is he feeling? Probably like the king of the world after accomplishing such a tremendous achievement. 

Eric


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

rugbyred said:


> Iggz,
> That would probably be one of the first times someone has been grilled extensively coming into Canada. The border guard must have been taking lessons from his/her American counterparts.
> 
> Eric


this is truth. i crossed over into niagara falls, ny last week for a day of nothing, really, and the american border guard grilled us like we were smuggling drugs. searched the trunk, asked what we were planning to do in "his country" and then carried on in a condescending manner. at one point my gf laughed and he asked what was so funny. unreal. when we returned to canada, the border guard asked if we had a nice time and told us to have a great day. sorry, mr. USA, next time i won't use my valuable currency to boost your economy.

that was my little aside for the day.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I think crossing into the US and dealing with the border guards is the verbal equivalent of a colonoscopy. 
I thought that the Swiss were paranoid, but someone may have taken the lead!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

rugbyred said:


> Iggz,
> That would probably be one of the first times someone has been grilled extensively coming into Canada. The border guard must have been taking lessons from his/her American counterparts.
> Have you heard from him once he arrived in Whistler? How is he feeling? Probably like the king of the world after accomplishing such a tremendous achievement.
> 
> Eric


Could you even imagine how haggard a kid on a bike that just mobbed over 1000 miles looked like trying to cross over into your country? Border people were doin their jobs as far as I'm concerned hahah

Brad is the most syked he's been in a veryyy long time... He found what he was looking for, that's for sure.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Iggz,
I can totally understand the border guards giving him a hard with the way he looked when we passed him on the highway. 
Most of us if we were in the same situation as the guard would have given him a thorough questioning. 
Glad he is enjoying his accomplishment.

Eric


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

rugbyred said:


> That would probably be one of the first times someone has been grilled extensively coming into Canada.


A$$holes on both sides of the border. I've been grilled by a jackboot/jumpsuit wearing Canadian border guard near Red Mountain coming into Canada. While he was waving truckloads of tanker trucks through, he was harassing my buddy and I coming INTO Canada. And we both look like cops!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Swell Guy said:


> A$$holes on both sides of the border. I've been grilled by a jackboot/jumpsuit wearing Canadian border guard near Red Mountain coming into Canada. While he was waving truckloads of tanker trucks through, he was harassing my buddy and I coming INTO Canada. And we both look like cops!


yeah.....

I imagine it's going to good times when we cross on up over on Wednesday with 9 bikes on the truck hahahahhah


----------

